# Yellowstone Area C&C



## TeenTog (Aug 20, 2013)

Here are a few images from my trip to the Yellowstone area. A few were taken in the Badlands NP area as well. C&C greatly appreciated!


----------



## TeenTog (Aug 20, 2013)

A few more


----------



## silversurfer96 (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome!!! Great job!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 20, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> Awesome!!! Great job!!! Thanks for sharing.



+1
Beautiful shots of amazing scenery!


----------

